# Alcobaça: Sonda meteorológica destruída



## rossby (13 Ago 2007 às 14:38)

Olá amigos !

Estou de férias e nem sempre tenho oportunidade para aceder a net. De qq forma, encontrei há dias uma notícia curiosa sobre uma alegada sonda encontrada em Alcobaça:

http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=253029&idCanal=10

E a seguir a notícia do dia seguinte:

http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=253115&idCanal=10 

Ou seja, ficamos na mesma sem saber quem foi o infeliz que ficou sem o equipamento 

Até breve.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

rossby disse:


> Olá amigos !
> 
> Estou de férias e nem sempre tenho oportunidade para aceder a net. De qq forma, encontrei há dias uma notícia curiosa sobre uma alegada sonda encontrada em Alcobaça:
> 
> ...



Essa  curiosa situação foi retratada noutro tópico...
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=40061#post40061

Mas de qualquer forma é bom vê-lo pelo forum...


----------

